# Eagle Rare / Buffalo Trace Whiskey



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi guys,

I was at my local liquor store today and I saw a couple of these bottles. If I can remember this correctly the eagle rare was going for $25 / 750ML and the buffalo trace was going for $25/1L

Are these some sort of limited production whiskeys? Is this a good deal? I've heard from this forum that they are good... but I dunno if I really want to spend the money on them. If it's a really good deal then that might influence my decision slightly but the bottom line is, I'm curious.

Thanks


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

I really do like both. The BT I had when I was at BT was very very nice. Eagle Rare is a bit lighter, but very good nonetheless. 

Buy both. Taste test. Light up some Dunhill Nitecap. p


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I've had the Eagle and it is very good-made by Wild Turkey, I believe.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Eagle rare is made by the Buffalo Trace distillery with many other higher end bourbons. I wish I could get my hands on some of the plain ol' Buffalo Trace but there is only one store that carries it around here and they said they cant get anymore until the next batch comes out.

I have gone through a couple bottle of the ER 10 year in the past month.


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

The Eagle Rare SB sounds about right, but the Buffalo Trace might be a little high. I have them both at home and the Eagle is evaporating faster. The Evan Willams SB 10 year is probably my favorite, but I'm tasting different bourbons right now. The latest bottle is Maker's Mark which we made Mint Juleps with for the Derby.


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Feb 5, 2008)

I really enjoy the Buffalo Trace bourbon, go through more of that than any other brand. I buy it in the 1.75L bottles for about $36 if my memory is correct.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I really like the Eagle rare, just recently bought my first bottle of it and love it. 

Unfortunately I can't buy Buffalo Trace here.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Can't go wrong with either one! My current favorite is "Knob Creek"



awsmith4 said:


> I really like the Eagle rare, just recently bought my first bottle of it and love it.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't buy Buffalo Trace here. ----- http://www.melandrose.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=90488


Eagle Rare --- http://www.shoppersvineyard.com/product_new.asp?pID=12732


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

good stuff guys, I might have to try some... I enjoy a smooth whiskey.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I go to a liquor store here in NYC where both of those can be purchased for $19.99+ tax. Get them both,,,their both very good!! :tu


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Rumor had it that Eagle Rare 101 proof was discontinued several years back to free up & provide the whiskey Buffalo Trace (the bourbon brand) required. 

As others suggested, I think both are good buys.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

billybarue said:


> Can't go wrong with either one! My current favorite is "Knob Creek"
> 
> Eagle Rare --- http://www.shoppersvineyard.com/product_new.asp?pID=12732


Thanks for the link:tu


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Buffalo Trace is good stuff, similar to makers mark but cheaper


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

zamco17 said:


> Buffalo Trace is good stuff, similar to makers mark but cheaper


Inside the world of bourbon and perhaps meaningless nuances stashed thereabout, I'd have to say the two bourbons are what I'd describe as at least somewhat a contrast.

Makers is softer (to some, weaker) and wheat formula, with the Trace being a bit spicier with a swift kick, more typical of its rye formula make-up.


----------



## dhaus (Jan 16, 2007)

If you like Buffalo Trace, you have to try Elmer T. Lee. He is/was the master distiller there and picks out a few barrels each year that he puts his name on. That may or may not be true, but it IS some incredibly smooth and tastey bourbon.


----------



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

dhaus said:


> If you like Buffalo Trace, you have to try Elmer T. Lee. He is/was the master distiller there and *picks out a few barrels each* *year that he puts his name on.* That may or may not be true, but it IS some incredibly smooth and tastey bourbon.


I don't know about that. I just picked up a bottle of Elmer at about $25. If he only put his name on a few barrels a year, it would be much more expensive. It is good stuff, and I really like the ER10 also :tu


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Cotton said:


> I don't know about that. I just picked up a bottle of Elmer at about $25. If he only put his name on a few barrels a year, it would be much more expensive. It is good stuff, and I really like the ER10 also :tu


The simplest way to look at this, and it does not necessarily apply only to Buffalo Trace's operation - but using them for an example... basically they have x # of warehouses - those various warehouses are filled with barrels of whiskey. Certain warehouses generally house what is originally hoped to become brand x when the maturation process is finished.

Given that, what do we suppose happens to a barrel that should be brand x after what ever amount of years, but does not fit the taste profile of brand x? Are such misfits donated to charity? Or perhaps used where ever they do fit in with the numerous brand names the distillery has in its portfolio?

If I remember correctly, Nova mentioned a visit to BT's facilities. I'm curious if things were still the same - as I recall just about every barrel in their facilities was stencil painted "Ancient Age" - that still correct, Nova?

That's all to emphasize that Elmer's name isn't on a few barrels (least not in advance). He selected barrels from Trace's stock for brands Elmer T. Lee and Blanton's as he found fit. Both brands are single barrel productions, thus the process is already as it is and probably as expensive as it would get. That's in part because each dump & bottling segment is 1 barrel's worth @ a time which that is what ("single barrel") implies.

When you see barrels that a merchant outright purchased & received compliments of BT's "barrel purchase program", the generic whiskey title (Ancient Age) usually has been sanded off the barrel and a brand-specific name has been stenciled back on in place - thus you see "Elmer T. Lee".


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

I've been trying for the life of me to appreciate my bottle of Buffalo Trace. It's just so 'different' from the bourbons I'm used to drinking that I'm having a difficult time (though I am enjoying the experience). I also have a bottle of Eagle Rare, which I do like.


----------



## dhaus (Jan 16, 2007)

I guess my comment about Elmer T. Lee and "a few barrels" was relative. When checking barrels for bottling, he selects barrels that he feels are, for whatever reason, better than the others of the buffalo trace stock and puts his name on those bottles. This bourbon is single barrel, and each bottle has the barrel, warehouse, date of distillation and date of bottling on it. That is the marketing hype. Like che says, they were already in the barrel and maturing so the cost is fixed. Now, whether the hype is true or not, I have to say this bourbon really works for me. I started with Makers Mark, then tried Woodford Reserve. I really liked both of those. My liquor store then told me, if you like WR, you have to try Elmer T. Lee (which they sell at the same price as WR). They were right. I love it as much as I love my single malts - Macallan, Glenlivet, Balvenie and Laphraoig. Scotch was my first love, but this bourbon can hold its own among them.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

dhaus said:


> I guess my comment about Elmer T. Lee and "a few barrels" was relative. When checking barrels for bottling, he selects barrels that he feels are, for whatever reason, better than the others of the buffalo trace stock and puts his name on those bottles. This bourbon is single barrel, and each bottle has the barrel, warehouse, date of distillation and date of bottling on it. That is the marketing hype. Like che says, they were already in the barrel and maturing so the cost is fixed. Now, whether the hype is true or not, I have to say this bourbon really works for me. I started with Makers Mark, then tried Woodford Reserve. I really liked both of those. My liquor store then told me, if you like WR, you have to try Elmer T. Lee (which they sell at the same price as WR). They were right. I love it as much as I love my single malts - Macallan, Glenlivet, Balvenie and Laphraoig. Scotch was my first love, but this bourbon can hold its own among them.


One point I had hoped to emphasize is because single barrel is a process of bottling 1 barrel at a time, rather than the continuous bottling of a vatting of many / multiple barrels, it is a more expensive process if for nothing else because it is more time consuming to start and stop the process per individual barrel.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Picked up some Russell Rare. Nice, smooth, sipping bourbon


----------

